# Visa help please



## mishfitt (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello,

I'm hoping someone can set me straight here 

I am Australian, married to an English man. We currently live in the UK but wish to buy some property in Portugal to live in. 

I assume my husband will be fine as he is EU National, but what visa(s) will I need as the partner of an EU National?

Thank you in advance

Mish


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you mean your intention is to move to Portugal to live then you enter with a Schengen Visa your husband registers his residence and applies for your Permanent Residency under Re-Unification of Family Portal SEF the 4th point down which takes you too Portal SEF

If your intention is too just visit property then it would be via terms of Schengen Visas unless you are travelling* together* in which case no Visa is reguired but he must have sufficient proof of his European Citizenship and you must carry proof of family relationship, far easy to have Schengen Visa 

A further plus for being married to a EU Citizen you would be entitled to NHS cover without the need for additional private health insurance, saying that I'm not certain if an Australian does reguire private medical insurance


----------

